# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Tuyển phụ bếp xuất khẩu lao động Singapore

## hovan1986

SINGAPORE ĐƠN HÀNG PHỤ BẾP


*Vị Trí: 2 PHỤ BẾP KIÊM CÔNG NHÂN CHUNG* 

 Giới Tính: NỮ-NAM

 Ngoại ngữ: TIẾNG TRUNG 

 Lương cơ bản: SGD$1200 

 Nhà ở: SGD$200 

Ăn: CUNG CẤP 

Thời gian làm việc/ ngày: 12 tiếng/ Ngày 

 Ngày Nghỉ/ tháng: 2 ngày 

 Tăng ca: CHƯA XÁC ĐỊNH 

 Yêu cầu: + Dưới 35 tuổi + Chăm chỉ, chịu khó, nhanh nhẹn, nghiêm túc, không tính toán & thái độ làm việc tốt + Sẵn sàng làm việc theo giao phó của quản lý + Làm được các việc như: Rửa bát, lau dọn & tạp vụ khác

*PHÍ 5.200 USD*


*Liên Hệ:*_A.Ninh 09434.10186 -0963.403.357_

$Link$

----------

